# Recommendation for UK University to study Composition for Masters MMus.



## Delboy (Jun 15, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a good UK Uni/Conservatoire course for gaining an MMus or equivalent in Composition for my son.

He wants to learn more on how to compose music like many of you folk for Screen/TV/Games assuming he can get a foot in the door.

He is just finishing his 2nd year studying Creative music ... and about to start his 3rd and final in September

Thanks in advance


----------



## chrisr (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi Delboy,

There are so many factors to consider! You/he _might _find that conservatoires push for a career in composing of a more traditional sort - not that there's anything wrong with that - in fact that's awesome. I have friends who studied at both RCM, RAM, RNCM - who are all splendid musicians and composers and (obviously) received a first rate education.

Of the mainstream Universities - I've always heard good things about the Master's degree at Bristol. I had a friend who studied there in the late 90's who now has a distinguished career as an orchestrator, and whilst they don't seem to push it on their website, I know there are many successful media composers who studied there.

My info on these things is probably well out of date though!!!

Sorry for the blunt question...but... How come your son isn't posing this question himself? 

best,
Chris


----------



## Delboy (Jun 15, 2020)

Not blunt at all Chris ... because like most young people of his age .. he aint looking or planning his future and he will have to apply by October this year. Trouble is with CV19 there are not going to be the jobs around come the end of next year and I am trying to encourage him that he would benefit more with another year at Uni doing what he wants to do (Composing) and give himself a better chance whilst I can afford to fund him. His brother is doing a 2 year Masters in performance at the RWCMD (also finished next year) and although my younger son is good enough to do the same he wanted to do a more music tech and creativity course with modules in Performance to boost the credits.
I think he is coming round to this and I have tried to encourage him to join this great forum you all have built here. As a parent, I guess I need that extra knowledge to join the conversation.
The other problem is with CV19 there a very few if not no .. open days to taste the appetite.
I have to say my wife comes from Bristol and we did visit their Uni but he ended up at Nottingham as they had a better course.... it was a toss up with that or Surrey (Guildford) Derek


----------



## Scoremixer (Jun 15, 2020)

I've come across more NFTS grads in the past few years than from anywhere else:





__





Composing for Film and Television


The NFTS trains composers in both live and synth/sample-based music for the moving image in a production context closely modelled on industry working practices. Graduate Dario Marianelli won the Oscar for Best Music (Original Score) for Atonement and was BAFTA-nominated this year for Darkest...




nfts.co.uk





The bonus is that he'll be in an environment surrounded by other aspiring filmmakers - the networking and connections are probably more important than the nuts and bolts of the skills. 



Delboy said:


> Not blunt at all Chris ... because like most young people of his age .. he aint looking or planning his future and he will have to apply by October this year.



We were all young once, but this is a difficult business that rewards self-motivation. You're no doubt somewhat aware of that, but it's important to stress that your son will likely never get a composing opportunity that he doesn't seek out or make for himself.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jun 15, 2020)

Being an NFTS grad, I had a great time there, and it keeps getting better


----------



## Delboy (Jun 15, 2020)

Thks Guys - great info ... and i totally agree with your last point Smixer .. down to him in the end... I can only support where I can.

Have to say we didn't know about NFTS when we were looking for his undergrad course .. shame as an open day to Beaconsfield would have been an eye-opener for sure. Not sure I can afford another 30k for an extra 2 years even if he got accepted as Ive just been made redundant due CV19 .. assume it is not funded like Uni's are ? ... lucky man NC for graduating from there.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jun 15, 2020)

Delboy said:


> Thks Guys - great info ... and i totally agree with your last point Smixer .. down to him in the end... I can only support where I can.
> 
> Have to say we didn't know about NFTS when we were looking for his undergrad course .. shame as an open day to Beaconsfield would have been an eye-opener for sure. Not sure I can afford another 30k for an extra 2 years even if he got accepted as Ive just been made redundant due CV19 .. assume it is not funded like Uni's are ? ... lucky man NC for graduating from there.



If you're English there are quite a few scholarships. If you're not, unfortunately yes it's very expensive!


----------



## Delboy (Jun 15, 2020)

Ah I have just read it is funded via student loan scheme like Uni's ...


----------



## Delboy (Jun 15, 2020)

I will for sure send him that link .. and he can read it for himself .. cheers


----------



## Scoremixer (Jun 15, 2020)

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## mekosmowski (Jun 15, 2020)

Everything changes, buy COVID is a doosy. I'm not looking forward to when I, as a father, have to watch as my daughter finds her own path.


----------



## Cathbad (Jun 19, 2020)

There is no institution that teaches anything your son couldn't find out for himself, for free, by studying scores, listening to music, attending concerts, playing in ensembles and just having a go (lots of goes) at composing.

The only benefit to the courses is the networking opportunity. However, that's as important as all the other aspects of the job combined, so not to be underestimated. 

If it were me, I'd select an institution with lots of activity in film, radio and TV production and game design too, and then attend the cheapest course that gives access to the institution. Doesn't matter whether it's a Master's degree or something else. The actual certification is irrelevant and almost completely worthless.


----------



## Delboy (Jun 19, 2020)

Really interesting point of view Cathbad - this


----------

